# Are the SNOOD DUDES.....



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

the team to beat?
Kozbow 45 pts








HorseShoe 45 pts








FishNazi 60 pts








QDMAMAN 45 pts

00BuckShot69 TBA :yikes:
Smoke73 TBD


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Lunch break is over get back to work!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice looking birds there!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> SPITFIRE said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch break is over get back to work!!


:evil:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I know one thing, You guys wouldn't win a beauty contest.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Season's *LONG* from over boys....no need to start celebrating quite yet.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Ack said:
> 
> 
> > Season's *LONG* from over boys....no need to start celebrating quite yet.


Why? Do you have an 80 pt bird tied up somewhere?:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> stinky reinke said:
> 
> 
> > I know one thing, You guys wouldn't win a beauty contest.


Oh I don't know about that...unless, of course, our view on gay marriage counts against us.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

2 were killed with stumps? 1 with rocks? and one with a quad? 

i dont know about this team... bunch of barbarians....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> > QDMAMAN said:
> >
> >
> > > the team to beat?
> > ...


Good thing I grew whiskers this year. 
Warm up the bus!:woohoo1:
Smoke, smoke, smoke, smoke.....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> HunterHawk said:
> 
> 
> > 2 were killed with stumps? 1 with rocks?


Thanks Hawk!!! I forgot we get extra points for primitive weapons!:lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol:....Nice work fellas. Some great birds you have there.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Rocks, or sugar beets? I didn't wear my glasses today. :lol: No reason to be so snoody guys.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Why? Do you have an 80 pt bird tied up somewhere?:lol:


You just never know there, do ya SA! :evilsmile


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

If half my team would not have quit.....I still would have shot a Jake!!:lol::lol: See you in the morning Tony.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

It's gonna be close....LOL

We've been crossbreeding oceloas and oscellated birds together, threw in a good dose of HGH and steroids, and have been feeding them protein since last July....Just wait until Ack and ruger44man enter them...

PaleRider 55 points









Firefighter 50 points










AllSpecieAngler 45 points










flockshot 40 points










190 for us and counting...

PS guys...Great Season! ('bout time we get some competition)


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Firefighter said:
> 
> 
> > It's gonna be close....LOL
> ...


Sounds like you should recruit Manny Ramirez next season.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

I would say "YES"..considering we have TAGGED OUT and have a few MONSTERS..... Yea buddy!!!!
Bucky


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Weeeeeellllll! Ack tagged out and claims his bird ISN'T a contest winner. Sure puts the pressure on Ruger...hope he doesn't choke!
What do you dudes like with your fried walleye?:evil::lol::lol:

Big T

Is that the bus I hear warming up??


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> What do you dudes like with your fried walleye?:evil::lol::lol:


 Beer battered mushrooms.:corkysm55


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

smoke73 said:


> Beer battered mushrooms.:corkysm55


Well, that, but without the mushrooms or batter!

I was hoping for some pecan stuffed walleye fillets, we got the walleye, we will see if T comes through for us on the GA pecans this weekend!


----------

